# Ijoy Solo 80W Elf kit



## Spongebob (23/3/18)

Fellow Forumites 

Plse help out a fellow vaper  I am looking for an Ijoy Solo 80W Elf kit, but can't find stock ANYWHERE :-0  PLSE if anyone has stock, let me know....?? 

Thanx


----------



## Hooked (24/3/18)

@Spongebob You need to post this in the Who has Stock forum.

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] Could you move this to the Who has Stock forum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (25/3/18)

Thanx @Hooked  no one yet?

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (25/3/18)

@Spongebob I found one for you!

http://electronic-cigarette-suppliers.co.za/product/ijoy-solo-elf-80w-box-mod-starter-kit-black/

And eCiggies also has it
http://eciggies.co.za/IJOY-Solo-ELF-80W-Starter-Kit-Black

And Bid or Buy
https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/306...W_Starter_Kit_BLACK_BATTERY_NOT_INCLUDED.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/3/18)

@Spongebob What's so special about this device that has got you crying?


----------



## Spongebob (25/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spongebob I found one for you!
> 
> http://electronic-cigarette-suppliers.co.za/product/ijoy-solo-elf-80w-box-mod-starter-kit-black/
> 
> ...


Hi @Hookedyes i saw those but they all out of stocki placed an order with Derek from E Cigarette supplies, but he contacted me to say no stock He contacted Savemore (bid or buy supplier) also no stock  I contacted E- Ciggies myself, and guess......no stock

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (25/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spongebob What's so special about this device that has got you crying?


I just REALLY want one absolutely love the form factor, features and astheatics and comes recommended as the best MTL kit out

Thanx anyway for your trouble

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (25/3/18)

@Spongebob PM @Bumblee The Vape Guy - maybe he can get one for you somewhere


Heavens Gifts has it if you're willing to pay the price

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/IJOY-Solo-ELF-Starter-Kit.html


----------



## Spongebob (25/3/18)

Tagging @ bumblebee  what would $59 be in rands

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (25/3/18)

@BumbleBee  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (25/3/18)

Spongebob said:


> Tagging @ bumblebee  what would $59 be in rands
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk




The Rand is currently hovering at around $1 = R12


----------



## Spongebob (26/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spongebob PM @Bumblee The Vape Guy - maybe he can get one for you somewhere
> 
> 
> Heavens Gifts has it if you're willing to pay the price
> ...


@bumblebee can you maybe find one?

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (26/3/18)

Spongebob said:


> @bumblebee can you maybe find one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


Those kits weren't very popular, iJoy isn't making them anymore and none of my suppliers have stock so me getting one of those is going to be highly unlikely.

Perhaps consider the Aspire Zelos kit, it has a similar form factor and uses the same coil design: http://www.aspirecig.com/aspire-kits/aspire-kits417.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob (27/3/18)

Highly unlikely but not impossible 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (28/3/18)

If i order from Heavens Gifts how long will i wait and what kind of taxes etc am i looking at?

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------

